# Can I take 4 month puppy for camping?



## Emma_16 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. We got a puppy 2 months ago, and now she's 4 months old. She's had all her vaccinations. 
We were planning on taking her to a vacation to the countryside. Lush grasslands and new smells for her to run and explore. We are planning to set up camps and tents as well. 
Please advise on whether we should do so, and if yes, what are some of the must carry items, apart from the obvious ones. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Absolutely you can! We got Elsa living on the road in a camper, got her in Arizona, she was 10 weeks old and we didn't come home, (Canada), until she was 4 months old. Do you have a crate for her that is her safety zone? They do like bedding and toys that are familiar. it's not absolutely necessary, but nice if you can take it. Plus they can't be trusted off leash at that age, so a long lead is really nice to have, so they can explore around, go in water if there is any, and fetch, if that's what they like to do for fun. I had Elsa tethered on a long lead, (10 ft), usually attached to my chair when we sat around, but for fetching, I would just let it trail behind her, so she got to run around, but would be easy to catch too. Biggest thing with travelling with dogs, different from travelling on your own, is only do activities you can do with a dog! Shopping almost always had either me or my husband left in the vehicle with her.

Travelling dogs do experience stress, just like we do, but it can be good stress, just like it is for us. I love travelling with dogs, and usually the only issues I ever have is with other people's dogs, when their owners aren't taking care to manage their dogs or have taught them manners in public places.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Be sure to have a copy of her health records and you might want to search and save info on the closest emergency vet to where you are staying for your own peace of mind. 

Be sure her protection from ticks is in place in advance. I know some areas are worse than others.

Don't let her roam too far from your side at night - keep her on leash, coyotes are a real risk in many areas for small dogs. Take lots of photos to share with us


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

For sure bring her. Good advice above about tick and flea protection. Ask your vet if you need a lepto vaccine, too. 

You'll likely be sitting outside a lot when you're not off hiking and stuff, so I suggest some kind of tie out so that you're not always holding a leash. That way she gets some freedom, but is safe.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Absolutely bring her! Its a great opportunity for socialization and would be so much fun for everyone! 

Would make sure she's up to date on vaccinations, (very much agree with sweet girl about leptospirosis, it can be deadly to puppies and dogs) and have flea and heart worm up to date before you go also. Trim your puppy's nails ahead of time to reduce the chance that they could break a nail on something. Bring her collar with her rabies tag, toys. If you are in an area where there are bears (or even just raccoons)...just remember that dog food/treats are very attractive to other animals, just like people food, so keep it sealed!

You might bring this along camping anyway, but a first aid kit is helpful (for dogs and humans alike). Styptic powder is good to have on hand in case of a cut like a bleeding paw/nail etc. Puppies get into things. Benadryl in case of a sting. I've actually been very thankful I had dog nail clippers camping when my dog had a partial nail break. There are a lot of threads about what to include in a first aid kit for dogs, which you might want to think about depending on how long you are going to be gone and how remote you are going to be. 

Something like this is also good to have on hand to keep in your car and/or on your dog's crate in the event of an emergency. Emergency Sheet

It won't be as much of an issue with fall coming, but you just want to make sure she has lots of water and doesn't get overheated. 

Have a great time!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Of course you can. Penny is now 6 months old. When she was 12 weeks we went on a 14 day 1500 mile multi state camping trip. She did fantastic and has been on 4 more camping trips since. She LOVES it.

My advise. Get the flea and tick meds and Lepto too probably, some places are worse than others but better safe than sorry on a young pup.
I'd bring the crate if you can. They can get overstimulated and need a safe place to unwind, or you may need to put her up for a bit. Also Penny liked to go to bed earlier than we did so it was a good place to put her in the tent when we weren't in there with her.

A nice comfy harness is a must for us. And a good light weight tie out. You'll spend a lot of time untangling the dog, but you won't have to worry about them so much wandering off. Extra food (we ran out and had to buy on the road with mixed results, she ended up eating a lot of people food cause she didn't like what we were able to pick up) Also noticed that Penny got really cold at night. Little bodies and not a full coat yet. She would be fine for a couple hours sleeping in the crate but then had to move her to sleep with us and on the really chilly nights she ended up in the sleeping bag. Luckily they are still kinda small at that age. Our last trip she tried and didn't fit so well any more.
Long hikes might not work so well or have someone prepared to carry the puppy if it gets tired. 
I was really nervous taking her out for so long so young but she handled it like a champ and actually is far more well behaved out than she is at home.


----------



## Emma_16 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot everyone.  It has been wonderful getting such advice. A first time dog parent, so really helps getting to know all this. 
Here's introducing Emma to the forum  
A couple of other things: 
1. There's a lake there as well. Do you think it's a good idea to let her have a go at it? She hasn't been in any doggie pools as yet. 
2. Also, this isnt in the United States. Probably need to talk to the vet as well. But for how long do you reckon, should we let her walk? She has boundless energy but I don't want to overstress her growing body. 
Again, thanks a lot for all your help


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely adorable!! What a cutie!!

It would be a great time to introduce her to swimming! It can be helpful if you get in the lake with her, and bring toys for her to fetch. You want to avoid her drinking the water from lakes/creeks if possible, as she can get giardia, but chances are she will drink it. If you notice that she gets diarrhea afterwards, take her to the vet. 

I would take my cues from her. I think it terms of a walk, about an hour or two? Puppies that age still need a lot of rest. If you're going on a 5 or six hour hike, I probably would leave her at camp in a crate. 

You just don't want to take her on steep, unstable, or consistent high-grade hiking terrain, which can be stressful on her bones, and like taking her for a run.


----------

